# Boas > Anacondas >  "Alacondas" eat people, guys!

## Archimedes

I'm speaking with a fellow who's trying to argue that snakes are dangerous when encountered one-on-one in the wild. Apparently, a 30-foot "alaconda" in Mexico chased a woman for two miles through the woods to eat her. She got away though. 
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

He literally tried to argue that a snake will attack unprovoked, for about 40 minutes.

I'm dying over here.

I did my best to educate him, but I'm afraid I cracked up laughing in has face toward the end. Animal Planet won this time...

----------

_Anya_ (06-29-2013),Badgemash (07-06-2013),Recreation (07-22-2013),ScalySenua (01-26-2019)

----------


## Centexsnakes

That's just too funny!! Haha

----------


## Archimedes

Like I honestly tried to show him all of the places his story erred.... but he wasn't having it. And kept going. And then I died laughing and sent him out of the store in a huff. The customer is always right, they say...

----------


## Ryan Chin

Does it really take women 40 minutes to run ~2 miles? snake deserves the kill IMO.

----------

_Anya_ (06-29-2013),Badgemash (07-06-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-02-2013),moondevourer (08-25-2013),pjvo (11-30-2013),ScalySenua (01-26-2019)

----------


## Archimedes

> Does it really take women 40 minutes to run ~2 miles? snake deserves the kill IMO.


No,it takes one man 40 minutes to argue that he's right.  :Razz: 

(Joking/sexism aside though, he thought he could win that argument with someone who's studied snakes for at least a year...)

----------


## Ryan Chin

> No,it takes one man 40 minutes to argue that he's right.


Aint that the truth. And I'm a man. lol.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (06-29-2013),_Archimedes_ (06-29-2013),_Pyrate81_ (06-29-2013)

----------


## Artemille

I was talking to a coworker about seeing snakes on the property in units (we work at different storage warehouses). I was surprised he knew a handful of species of snakes and knew the snakes on the property were just rat snakes. 


...Then he told me he just leaves them alone instead of moving them out of the storage units because they can jump on you from 30 feet away. Okay.

----------

_Anya_ (06-29-2013),_Archimedes_ (06-29-2013),Badgemash (07-06-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (06-29-2013),pjvo (11-30-2013),Recreation (07-22-2013)

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Too many Syfy original movies in this guys diet.

----------

_Anya_ (06-29-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-02-2013),_danielwilu2525_ (02-18-2017),_Mephibosheth1_ (06-29-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

He's honestly started to cheese me off. 

Mere seconds after telling him about my breeding plans for the future, he begins talking about how he would have been "sooooOOOoooo much more successful" than the Florida Burmese hunters because he would have just gone around stepping on eggs and shooting pythons in the head.

Mere SECONDS. 

And this was on his FOURTH trip in to talk to me today.

----------


## AdamL8

My 30 foot pet "Alaconda" escaped last week and ate my neighbors.  It's OK though because they were annoying anyways.

----------

_Archimedes_ (06-29-2013),Badgemash (07-06-2013),C.Marie (05-18-2017),Mike17 (02-17-2017),moondevourer (08-25-2013),The-Jame (06-30-2013)

----------


## Skiploder

You cannot reason people out of a position that they did not reason themselves into.

----------

_alykoz_ (06-30-2013),_Artemille_ (06-30-2013),Badgemash (07-06-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (11-25-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-25-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (06-29-2013),_OctagonGecko729_ (06-30-2013),Orthopox (01-27-2014),pjvo (11-30-2013),_Pyrate81_ (06-30-2013),Recreation (07-22-2013)

----------


## Neal

> I was talking to a coworker about seeing snakes on the property in units (we work at different storage warehouses). I was surprised he knew a handful of species of snakes and knew the snakes on the property were just rat snakes. 
> 
> 
> ...Then he told me he just leaves them alone instead of moving them out of the storage units because they can jump on you from 30 feet away. Okay.


Aha, you were like yea, that's what's up. Then after he says about jumping on you from 30 feet away I would of been like sayyy whattt? A lion or a tiger that can pounce on their prey can't jump 30 feet, what on earth of god given common sense makes you think a snake with no legs can? I honestly think I would of slapped him across the face and would of been like MOSQUITO!

----------


## alykoz

> You cannot reason people out of a position that they did not reason themselves into.


that's some deep stuff...

----------


## alykoz

you shoulda been like "pics or didn't happen"

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## UltraViolet

Goodness!!! All these jumping snakes! 
I actually got bit by an "alaconda" once. It was terrifying. I took him out of his tank too soon after a meal and he LEAPED about 4 inches at my arm and ACTUALLY DREW BLOOD!!! Alaconda's are very dangerous.

Archimedes- looks like you've got an admirer. He's trying to impress you- how cute is that! :Very Happy:

----------


## crepers86

I hate it when people who never study about or keep snakes know more then me about them

----------


## crepers86

oh yeah I did a google search for "Alacondas" I can't find anything on this snake is it a new type of snake that only this guy knows about???

----------


## Archimedes

> Goodness!!! All these jumping snakes! 
> I actually got bit by an "alaconda" once. It was terrifying. I took him out of his tank too soon after a meal and he LEAPED about 4 inches at my arm and ACTUALLY DREW BLOOD!!! Alaconda's are very dangerous.
> 
> Archimedes- looks like you've got an admirer. He's trying to impress you- how cute is that!


Oh goodness, you're lucky you escaped with your life!! 

*groans* I knoooooow....

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-30-2013)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> oh yeah I did a google search for "Alacondas" I can't find anything on this snake is it a new type of snake that only this guy knows about???


Hey, we're discovering new morphs every day! I wonder if it's genetic...

----------

_Archimedes_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Squidriss

lol my sister is like this too but with my ball python... She screams at the site of it and spazzes out. When i was rinsing off my bp in the washroom from his own pee she was screaming telling me i was gonna get salmonella and i just endangered the whole family... I was at a loss for words...

----------


## Marrissa

> lol my sister is like this too but with my ball python... She screams at the site of it and spazzes out. When i was rinsing off my bp in the washroom from his own pee she was screaming telling me i was gonna get salmonella and i just endangered the whole family... I was at a loss for words...


I'd just kiss my snake in front of her.  :Razz:  I give my boy kisses all the time and have yet to die.

----------

Badgemash (07-26-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (11-25-2013)

----------


## olstyn

> I'd just kiss my snake in front of her.  I give my boy kisses all the time and have yet to die.


I can't advocate kissing them, but OTOH it's really nothing to get hysterical about, either.  Some people choose to take that risk and others don't.  Worst case, I suppose you might end up with some digestive distress as a result.  Salmonella is a potential concern with any reptile, after all.  That said, it's much less prevalent with snakes and lizards than with things like turtles.

Either way, if you just *wash your hands* post-reptile-handling, you're good to go.  Really no worse than cracking an egg, hand-forming hamburger patties, etc.

----------

_DLena_ (09-09-2017)

----------


## Mike17

I am a Mexican, I live in Mexico... I live in a fully automated house full of cool gadgets and a brand new car, I have a baby ball python and a giant grate dane... I studied Aplied Mathematics and Industrial Engineering made a Master in Financial Analysis and Manufacture... I speak english, spanish and german... Etc...

I've been to Asia, Europe, South America, Canada and the USA...

And I love finding out the impressive amount (not all) of Americans that find that utterly imposible, I must be lying or I have a hat and a tequila bottle hiden somewhere, I must know how to ride a horse and live by myself in the wild.😂

I love rock climbing and extreme adventure sports, and let me tell you guys, I find Mexico booring in the sense that there is not a single square foot of land where you could get lost, or ravaged by a hungry wild animal. Even in the most desolated parts of Mexico there is a "pueblito" with a "tiendita" full of cold beers and coca colas every mile or so. Trust me, if there was such a place in Mexico I would like to go there, but there isn't.

And more so, there are no wild anacondas in Mexico, it is not an indigenous species, maybe in Brail but not in Mexico.

----------


## Eric Alan

> I am a Mexican, I live in Mexico... I live in a fully automated house full of cool gadgets and a brand new car, I have a baby ball python and a giant grate dane... I studied Aplied Mathematics and Industrial Engineering made a Master in Financial Analysis and Manufacture... I speak english, spanish and german... Etc...
> 
> I've been to Asia, Europe, South America, Canada and the USA...
> 
> And I love finding out the impressive amount (not all) of Americans that find that utterly imposible, I must be lying or I have a hat and a tequila bottle hiden somewhere, I must know how to ride a horse and live by myself in the wild.😂
> 
> I love rock climbing and extreme adventure sports, and let me tell you guys, I find Mexico booring in the sense that there is not a single square foot of land where you could get lost, or ravaged by a hungry wild animal. Even in the most desolated parts of Mexico there is a "pueblito" with a "tiendita" full of cold beers and coca colas every mile or so. Trust me, if there was such a place in Mexico I would like to go there, but there isn't.
> 
> And more so, there are no wild anacondas in Mexico, it is not an indigenous species, maybe in Brail but not in Mexico.


That may be true now. But was it true 4 years ago when this thread was started and the last post was made before your reply?  :Wink:

----------


## Mike17

> That may be true now. But was it true 4 years ago when this thread was started and the last post was made before your reply?


Yeah it's true 28 years ago I was born here.

----------

